# Small cities with skylines



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I know there is already a thread for this but i couldnt find it. so I made a new one!

post pics of small cities with surprising skylines!

Niagra Falls, Canada (pop. 83,184)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario* 
*City population: 82,181
Metro population: 390,317*










http://citynoise.org/upload/14530.jpg









Courtesy of SheldonBranford http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2945679329/









Source unknown


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

*City:* Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago (The Caribbean)
*Population:* 49,031


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

nice idea! :cheers: 
Though I find it kind of inappropriate to build very tall buildings in low-residential cities, i mean if the city is small this means that it has a lot of free space outskirts , anyway nice pics there


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

tazzmaniadodo said:


> nice idea! :cheers:
> Though I find it kind of inappropriate to build very tall buildings in low-residential cities, i mean if the city is small this means that it has a lot of free space outskirts , anyway nice pics there


That's actually not always the case; sometimes a city just as small city limits and not a lot of free space. That is why I always think it is more accurate to measure a city's size by it's metro area and density.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

How many people is a "small city"?


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think the author of the thread intended for a specific criteria to exist to be considered a "small city"; I think he wants to see cities with skylines that are not typical for a city of their size.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

The original thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=990991


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Benidorm, Spain


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Hasse78 said:


> Benidorm, Spain


That pic is from 1985 or older XD

PD: Benidorm's official population is around 75000, but there's an estimated population of 400,000 in summer, wich I find exagerated.
It's go 27 buildings over 100 metres, 150 over 70m/20 floors, the three tallest are 200 (u/c), 186 and 158 metres tall
Newer pics from flickr:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Duluth, Minnesota:


----------

